#ubuntu-java 2005-08-10
<maxwildcat> helo 
#ubuntu-java 2006-08-08
<doko> hi tmarble
<tmarble> doko: hi
<doko> so today is release day?
<tmarble> good memory.... let me check
<tmarble> not evident -- will send e-mail
<doko> no haste, I'm away for the evening anyway
<doko> see you later
<tmarble> have fun!
<tmarble> standard bundles are delayed by one day (to tomorrow)
<tmarble> DLJ bundles will probably require at least one additional day
#ubuntu-java 2006-08-09
<qwerxy> hi all - i have an error about java.io.tmpdir on dapper (trying to deploy an equinox war on tomcat)
<roland> hi all
<roland> im running dapper drake. Now it seems that the java jvm defaults to the GNU one, (gij? ) right?
<roland> Suppose I want the sun jre as default environment, how would I go about to configure that?
<roland> I downloaded the java 1.5 executable installer from sun, and I can install it
<roland> but the java programs still use the java environment that came with dapper
#ubuntu-java 2006-08-13
<looktj> hi?
<looktj> this is ubuntu?
#ubuntu-java 2007-08-09
<PSILOSSSSSSSSSSS> hi
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
<shermeco> hello
<shermeco> question: I am trying to get pogo.com to work in ubuntu any ideas
<AnAnt> Hello, what's the reason that default-jdk depends on openjdk rather than gcj ?
<robilad> AnAnt: openjdk support all of 1.6, gcj doesn't
<AnAnt> I see
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> do you know wether Debian will take a similar decision for unstable (since openjdk is there now)
<robilad> i don't know - it will likely depend on openjdk6 being able to build on all debian architectures with zero.
<robilad> not there yet.
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
<igge> hello guys
<igge> where can I discuss java programming?
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
<quar1> hi guys
<quar1> i'm trying to get JAVA work with ALSA on a LTSP system
<quar1>  set up a lab with LTSP and my clients play sounds from mp3s and normal audio
<quar1> but not from JAVA software
<quar1> people on #ltsp told me probably JAVA doesn't use ALSA
<quar1> could it be possible?
<persia> Which sound library were you using in Java?
<quar1> i didn't modify anything since ubuntu hardy installation
<quar1> i know clients use esd and server uses alsa
<quar1> can JVM be instructed to use ALSA?
<quar1> o other devices by terminal or by conf file?
<persia> The JVM doesn't use a sound engine.  The default implementation of javax.audio was documented to use ALSA since Java 1.5.
<persia> Other libraries may behave differently.
<quar1> so it depends from software internal java code... a bad thing...
<persia> Well, it depends on the library.  I'm not familiar enough with enough of the components you are using to suggest alternatives, and this is a development channel rather than a support channel.
<quar1> ok i know
<persia> If you can identify the library that is misbehaving, and generate a bug, there's a chance it can be fixed.  WIthout information about how the sound is being generated, it's rather hard to know where the problem may lie.
<quar1> ok i'll search for MALTED source code...
<quar1> thanx a lot
<persia> quar1: Good luck, and feel free to come back and highlight the bug if you can find it.
<quar1> of course, thank you
<quar1> here i am
<quar1> there's a player.java file
<quar1> with inside: import javax.sound.sampled.*;
<quar1> and import javax.media.*;
<persia> I would have expected that to be ALSA.  Which JRE?
<quar1> i use sun-java-6
<persia> Right.  Please do file a bug then.  No idea when it can be fixed, as that package has very limited terms for modification, but at least it will be tracked.
<quar1> can i open a bug in launchpad?
<persia> quar1: Yes, that would be the right place.
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+filebug
<quar1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ltsp/+bug/255667
<persia> quar1: Thanks.
<persia> It would likely be better if you could include the information you found from the MALTED source code.
<quar1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/255668
<quar1> double bug report, i'll track and reply both
<persia> Don't worrt about 255668: I'll mark it duplicate
<quar1> i noticed that now
<quar1> ok i'll wait
<quar1> thanks a lot
<brousch> Is there a meeting in about 40 minutes today?
<persia> About 100 minutes
<persia> (Summer time in Britain can be confusing)
<brousch> persia, thanks
<robilad> hi Koon
<robilad> how did maven work out so far?
<Koon> robilad: I could not spend time on it recently. I stopped after writing the spec and building a patched package
<robilad> cool, thanks
<persia> Team Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-08
<gyir> hi guys, anyone running java on intrepid?
<gyir> hi, anybody knows wh
<gyir> anybody knows why getSystemLookAndFeelClassName() does not get the GTK laf in intrepid?
<dholbach> good morning
<Koon> persia: about my ML post on maven, you recommended posting to ubuntu-java, but that list doesn't seem to exist...
<persia> Koon: It's stuck in launchpad for now: I should try to fix that.
<Koon> ah ok
<persia> ubuntu-java@lists.launchpad.net
<Koon> thanks
<Koon> persia: if you have time for a package review, I'd be honored if you could have a look at the tomcat6 repackaging in bug 256052
<Koon> it's already been reviewed by mathiaz and a little by kees, but I'd appreciaite a more java-oriented look
<persia> RIght.  We need a bot.
<Koon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/tomcat6/+bug/256052
<persia> Koon: Added to my "needs review soonest" list (which doesn't mean as soon as I'd like it to)
<Koon> persia: it may get included before you have time to look at it then. I'm getting some pressure from above
<Koon> persia: do your best :)
<persia> Koon: That's fine :)
<Koon> that doesn't mean I cannot fix things after it hits universe anyway. It's targeted for MIR soon after
<Koon> so I expect having to do changes in all cases
<Koon> persia: thx !
<Koon> (I know you find things nobody else will)
<persia> heh.  So this is why everyone leaves review to me.
 * persia wants more reviewers
<Koon> persia: in my case, it's more that my other reviewers know nothing about java at all, so they say, "looks ok, but otoh I don't know java stuff"
<persia> Koon: You might want to try to get a review from LucidFox, geser, or slytherin, if they have time.  slytherin can't upload, but does *heaps* of Java work, and the other two seem to be fairly active (although they don't come to meetings).
<Koon> persia: ok, thx for the pointers
<persia> Koon: I'll still take a look if I can find time, but it's worth asking, just in case.
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-09
<ScottK> Anyone around and awake and interested enough to look at a Java packaging bug?
<ScottK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jlha-utils/+bug/256275
<catto> hello
<catto> when I run aptitude show sun-java6-jre
<catto> exist a conflict with j2se-common
<catto> so the virtual machine doesnt work
<persia> ScottK: I'm tempted to say NotABug: the dependencies are mostly that of Java itself.  That said, there's some efforts to make headless java (not requiring X, sound, etc.) work better, at which time this is more soluable.
<kaaloo> Hi I'm working on packaging grails, learning a lot about packaging ! :)  There are existing packages for most build dependencies, however some major ones are missing, like hibernate3 or spring for instance.  Is it ok for the source package to include the needed jars ?  Or am I facing a recursive packaging problem ?
<persia> kaaloo: There is a need for recursive packaging.
<persia> The main reasoning for this is 1) it's best to have code in only one place, so by packaging the dependencies separately, any package that wants then can use the same one (and bugs fixed provide common benefit).  2) There's an interest in linking one package to one upstream release file for ease of updating later: this vastly simplifies the work of keeping the packages up to date.
<persia> I suppose 3) it makes licensing easier when using one source might also apply, but it may not, depending on the specific packages considered.
<kaaloo> persia: thanks for the insights !  so I should start with a subcomponent then.  There is actually something small I would like to change in the existing groovy package which is a build and runtime dependency for grails.  It depends on sun-java6-jdk instead of default-jdk.  Once I've made that change in the control file I can test the build with pbuilder.  If it builds ok, how do I submit a patch for that ?
<persia> kaaloo: Ideally, file a bug and attach a debdiff for a new candidate revision that fixes it.  Then subscribe the sponsors queue.  For help getting your work into Ubuntu, #ubuntu-motu can help
<persia> (for help figuring out Java packaging, this is a good place)
<kaaloo> persia: thanks I'll work on doing that then for the groovy package, and work on it from there for grails. first things first ! :)
<persia> kaaloo: Thanks for helping!
<kaaloo> persia: yes I would like to help, have to learn more about packaging though, I hope there are not too many dependent packages to do from scratch though.  Oh !  One more thing, I was wondering about debian, if I manage to package grails and the missing dependent packages for intrepid, will they get included in the upstream distribution at some point ?
<persia> kaaloo: Not automatically.  If you get them in shape, it would be great to also get them in Debian.
<kaaloo> persia: ok I'm going to file a bug on the groovy package then and I will try to submit the patch then for the default-jdk dependency, hope that will get me started !
<persia> I'll admit that I'm not sure exactly how the Debian Java team takes new packages, but perhaps you can discover it from http://java.debian.net/
<persia> kaaloo: Excellent.
<kaaloo> persia: what's strange is that there is a groovy project in launchpad, and there is the groovy package in the ubuntu project in lp, they don't seem to be related
<kaaloo> persia: oh there is already another dependency bug listed for another component, I can check that one out at the same time
<persia> kaaloo: Yeah.  Name conflicts are interesting.  For amusement, take a look at the git and epiphany packages some time.
<kaaloo> persia: hmm, better stick to my original intent, but I'm going to see what I can do
<kaaloo> persia: oh its not a name conflict, its the same stuff, it talks about linking to upstream, but its now a package in ubuntu since hardy apparently
<kaaloo> persia: to maintain compatibility with hardy, should I add default-jdk as an alternative to the existing sun-java6-jdk build dep ?  I see you can combine them with pipe
<slytherin> kaaloo: hardy doesn't have default-jdk package
<kaaloo> slytherin: yes I know, I wanted to update the groovy package build dep to default-jdk
<kaaloo> slytherin: for instance in the jbossas4 package I see depends like default-jre | java1-runtime | java2-runtime
<slytherin> kaaloo: if you are doing that for intrepid, sure go ahead. Of course you need the dependency or only if you ever plan to request backport for hardy.
<slytherin> kaaloo: otherwise default-jdk | sun-java6-jdk is not really needed.
<kaaloo> slytherin: ok thanks, yes I'm doing it for intrepid, but I suppose since hardy is a its its better to be compatible with hardy backports, what do you think ? (I'm quite new at this)
<kaaloo> slytherin: sorry an LTS
<kaaloo> slytherin: I suppose if default-jdk is backported then we're ok, I'll focus on intrepid
<slytherin> kaaloo: backports are not officially supported package. The only reason to keep sun-java6-jdk is to allow backport without change. May be you can remove sun jdk and add it later to facilitate backport if someone requests it.
<kaaloo> slytherin: yes that's what I meant :)  cool.  Now I just want to try to build the new package with pbuilder, how can I updated the .dsc file ?  The instructions I have are pbuilder *.dsc but its the original version
<slytherin> kaaloo: when you change control file, add an entry in debian/changelog with an increased version number. 'dch -i' should help you. Then do a debuild -S -sa which will generate .dsc for new version.
<kaaloo> syltherin: ok thanks !  yes I updated the changelog, but didn't know about the -i option.  I'll generate the new .dsc and try that build then
<slytherin> kaaloo: the dch -I was for auto adding a changelog entry.
<kaaloo> slytherin: ok thanks
<kaaloo> slytherin: let's see if the pbuilder build works
<persia> kaaloo: Personally, I think it's better to make the transition for intrepid, even though it won't backport: we should really clean up the Java dependencies.  See https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jlha-utils/+bug/256275 for an example of what can go wrong.
<slytherin> persia: if it is a command line program, shouldn't it have *-jre-headless as dependency?
<persia> slytherin: Yes.  I thought I remembered Koon saying something about headless not being ready yet.  If you think it can just be switched, that sounds good to me.
<slytherin> persia: I will talk with Koon first to understand what exactly means by 'not ready'
<persia> slytherin: It could also be my poor memory.
<kaaloo> persia: yes I'll stick to intrepid, but I'm currently having problems with JAVA_HOME and pbuilder not having that env var setup
<slytherin> persia: please take a look at the attachments on the gtk LNF bug.
<slytherin> kaaloo: check debian/rules file. The JAVA_HOME should be /usr/lib/jvm/default-java
<persia> slytherin: As I said before, personally I think that switching it is sensible.  I just fear complaints from Kubuntu folk.
<slytherin> persia: I have left message for yuriy and subscribed him to the bug.
<kaaloo> slytherin: oh sorry, I should have looked in the jbossas4 package for that
<kaaloo> pbuilder is amazing ! 8-)
<kaaloo> I'm now having an issue with dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to groovy-1.5.6/target/docs/api/resources/inherit.gif: binary file contents changed.  It seems to pop up frequently in google, otherwise the build went well.
<kaaloo> so that's done ! I submitted the debdiff on lp.
<persia> kaaloo: You can't add binary files (e.g. a .gif) in the debdiff.  You'd have to encode it in ascii somehow.
<kaaloo> persia:well I didn't attempt to add binaries, it seems to be a consequence of javadoc generating the groovy doc
<persia> kaaloo: How did you generate the source package?
<persia> I suspect you may need to delete something extra in the clean rule.
<slytherin> I wonder why people use gif files for static images.
<kaaloo> persia: I'm using pdebuild, ok I'll look into that
<persia> slytherin: Legacy habits, mostly.
<persia> kaaloo: I'll recommend building the source package with `debuild -S` and then building binaries.  That helps separate build problems from source build problems.
<kaaloo> persia:  yes I first used debuild -S, then pbuilder, then I tried pdebuild when I learned about it, what's strange is that I did not change anything related to that part, just some dependencies
<persia> kaaloo: It may be that you've discovered another bug.  No reason to only fix one at a time.
<kaaloo> persia : exactly ! :)  I'll look into that so I can understand how that works
<persia> kaaloo: Good luck.
<kaaloo> persia: Thanks, and thanks for your help ! I posted a debdiff on the bug report already though, should I bump the version again for this problem ?
<slytherin> kaaloo: no, your latest debdiff will be used anyway. So don't bump the version.
<kaaloo> slytherin: ok thanks
<ScottK> persia: I filed it because it prevents me using that package in a situation where it might be useful and because I knew headless Java was something that was being worked on in Intrepid, so I thought it might actually be solvable.
<ScottK> Thanks
<persia> ScottK: It's being looked at for intrepid, but I believe it unlikely to be solved for Hardy.  Note that those who have reviewed it so far are not yet entirely sure, but if it's safe, it will be fixed.
<ScottK> Right, I didn't figure it'd be backportable.
<persia> More generally, there's likely a lot of these that need review to better support server-side stuff.  As a server developer, might you have time to complain about this?
<ScottK> Isn't that what the bug is?
<persia> (Because most of the Java devs have complete JREs, so may not notice the problem, except where there is a specific goal of headless use that is part of the post-packaging testing)
<persia> Yes:  There's probably about 30-50 of those bugs,  Finding them is more tricky.  It is hoped that the general review to migrate to openJDK will do most of it, but more eyes always help.
<ScottK> I'll keep filing bugs if I find cases.  Is there a tag you want on such bugs and it sounds like some policy needs writing if it hasn't.
<persia> doko sent instructions to the ML talking about the need for changing dependencies: I'm not sure we need more explicit policy.
<persia> How about "java-headless" as a tag?
 * persia tags the current bug as an example
<persia> Grr.  edge.
<ScottK> What tag to use would be an important thing to have written down and communicated to bugsquad I'd think.
<persia> Indeed.
 * ScottK notes that there is a current job posting on the Canonical web site for a Launchpad U/I developer and it includes a requirement for Flash experience.
<kaaloo> I fixed the clean problem for groovy and submitted the debdiff for intrepid.
<persia> kaaloo: Excellent.  Which bug?
<kaaloo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/groovy/+bug/256325
<kaaloo> persia: I'm going to check out the other bug that's listed there
<kaaloo> persia: hmm, I have a doubt, should my debdiff be named groovy_1.5.6-1ubuntu1.debdiff or rather groovy_1.5.6-2ubuntu1.debdiff ?  I didn't add an ubuntu suffix at all.
<persia> kaaloo: Your version in the changelog should be 1.5.6-1ubuntu1
<persia> Also, don't forget the Debian Maintainer Field adjustment.
<kaaloo> persia: ok I'll fix that then, yes I just saw that going through the other bug, thanks
<persia> You may find that #ubuntu-motu is a good place to ask about general Ubuntu packaging and procedures (when it isn't Java specific)
<kaaloo> persia:ok thanks I'll join that channel
<kaaloo> persia: I updated the debdiff file, now taking a look at the other bug which doesn't seem valid to me.
<persia> kaaloo: Excellent.  Ideally you'll be able to close all the bugs (either fixing or deciding that they aren't actually bugs) for the upload.
<kaaloo> persia: I can close it myself once the debdiff is attached ?
<persia> kaaloo: No, it gets closed when it gets uploaded.  Include the string (LP: #nnnnnn) in your changelog for each thing you did to indicate which bug to close.
<kaaloo> persia: Ouch, I put (Closes LP: #256325), do you think it will still get caught ?
<persia> kaaloo: Avoid "closes" for uploads to Ubuntu: that is reserved for uploads to Debian.
<kaaloo> persia: ok thanks
<kaaloo> persia: I'm getting problems with groovysh, I saw this yesterday for another java program, java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Can't load library: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/lib/i386/motif21/libmawt.so
<persia> kaaloo: Hmm..  I remember there being issues with Motif, but don't remember the details.  Some Motif is considered non-free.  Does it run with sun-java6 ?
<kaaloo> persia: I think so, let me check.  The program yesterday was PortableSigner for signing pdf files and it run ok with sun-java6
<persia> kaaloo: Might be an issue with what is implemented in OpenJDK vs. what is implemented in sun-java6.
<istarex> Did you run a particular program in groovysh?  I can run it okay w/ openjdk
<persia> istarex: So the dependency on sun-java6 would be for the programs run under groovysh, rather than groovysh itself?
<istarex> maybe
<istarex> I just executed groovysh at the commandline and it starts okay
<kaaloo> istarex: sorry I was testing some stuff
<kaaloo> istarex: the problem is that openjdk does not support the MToolkit for awt
<kaaloo> istarex: I did export AWT_TOOLKIT=XToolkit and groovysh runs fine under openjdk
<kaaloo> istarex: be careful because startGroovy doesn't seem to take update-alternatives into account, you have to manually set JAVA_HOME
<persia> kaaloo: Ah, if that's all, just be sure to set a different toolkit by default: it's better to only require OpenJDK than it is to provide Motif widgets (especially because almost nobody is used to them anymore)
<kaaloo> persia: yes I'm just wondering how to set that env variable up in the package, anyhow open jdk says they won't support MToolkit because too old
 * persia suspects it's something about licensing as well
<persia> kaaloo: One mechanism used to set environment variables at runtime is to have /usr/bin/$(package) be a shell script that sets stuff up and calls a real binary somewhere.
<kaaloo> persia: http://www.openjdk.org/groups/awt/ -> '... Here you will also find code for MToolkit, requiring a proprietary Motif library. However, this is considered obsolete and isn't built as part of OpenJDK. ...'
<kaaloo> persia: oh of course, I'll patch the groovyStart script or the groovysh script, but actually this should be in the openjdk package, its general to openjdk
<kaaloo> There are some bugs about this in openjdk, I'll post my findings there.
<persia> kaaloo: Good idea.
<kaaloo> persia: actually they are all over the place in different application packages (of course) :(
<kaaloo> persia:  I'll go through that later on today and patch the openjdk package, I hope it won't be too hairy
<persia> kaaloo: Good luck.
#ubuntu-java 2008-08-10
<dexter> how 2 make a dynamic table in java
<thomasinger> Hello
<thomasinger> I have several problems on installing java-jdk on ubuntu 7.04
<slytherin> thomasinger: what problems?
<thomasinger> On my pc it works correct but on my v-server i have no chance to install it
<thomasinger> apt-get search java shows no results
<thomasinger> sounds strange because on my pc it works correct with the same OS
<slytherin> thomasinger: What is v-server?
<thomasinger> v-server is virtual server
<slytherin> thomasinger: which java are you trying to install? can you find sun-java5-jdk in repositories?
<thomasinger> i don't care wether it is java5 oder java6
<thomasinger> no one i can find in my repositories
<thomasinger> thats the problem
<persia> thomasinger: Are the universe and multiverse repositories enabled in your virtual server?
<thomasinger> ok wunderful
<thomasinger> now it works
<thomasinger> :)
<persia> thomasinger: Note that for intrepid, Java will be in main, so when you upgrade, you won't have the extra step.
<persia> slytherin: Bug #204704 (dbus-java) needs more help.  The Debian solution looks mostly right, but 2.5-3 FTBFS on intrepid (requires libunisocket-java >= 0.6)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204704 in dbus-java "dbus-java should work with IcedTea" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204704
<slytherin> persia: yes, that is because libmatthew-java (whish produces libunixsocket-java) FTBFS. And I am not able to figure out solution. Something related to ld options.
<persia> slytherin: Ah.  Lovely.  I've unsubscribed the sponsors queue for now (because it's broken), but we can get back to it later.
<slytherin> persia: you might want to talk with geser about that ld problem. See if he has found any solution.
<persia> slytherin: geser is both more experienced and more motivated to solve FTBFS than I: I'll trust him to solve it in time, but won't bug him about it.
<slytherin> persia: but he may have forgotten.
<persia> slytherin: Also, why bump the standards version for jftp?
<slytherin> persia: because lintian was complaining.
<persia> Yeah, but that's better fixed in Debian: bumping standards is just noise for Ubuntu bugfix updates when a package is maintained in Debian.
<slytherin> persia: well, I fixed so many thing in that package that bumping standard was minor.
<persia> slytherin: Indeed.  I'm seeing that.
<slytherin> persia: I think libjogl-java should be in universe. License is BSD. builds deps in main/universe. Can you once verify before I file a bug?
 * slytherin out for dinner
<kaaloo> hi, just wanted to say that the awt_toolkit problem from yesterday is a non-issue, I had an env var mistakenly pointing to the motif toolkit, so groovysh is fine with openjdk.
<LucidFox> slytherin> Just file a move request
<LucidFox> the archive admins usually respond quickly to move requests for Java, especially pitti
<slytherin> LucidFox: talking about libjogl-java?
<LucidFox> yes
<slytherin> will file a bug in 5-10 minutes.
<slytherin> LucidFox: by the way, I am on intrepid now so it will be easy to do some smoke tests for packages when filing bugs
<slytherin> LucidFox: whatever happened about electric?
<LucidFox> looking at it right now
<slytherin> :-D
<kaaloo> I was looking to package hibernate, there is unfortunately a build dependency on jdk1.4...  how could that be handled ?
<slytherin> kaaloo: which hibernate package?
<kaaloo> hibernate-core
<kaaloo> sorry (slytherin:)
<slytherin> LucidFox: looks like some part of libjogl-java might be non-free. Need to consult geser
<kaaloo> slytherin: oh the other thing is the hibernate code base is undergoing big changes, maven build, the jars have been renamed etc, I'm looking at hibernate-core-3.3.0
<slytherin> kaaloo: best luck. :-)
<kaaloo> slytherin:the debian package for 3.2.6 is very different
<kaaloo> slytherin: is it ok to use maven to build ?
<slytherin> kaaloo: won't work. maven downloads all the dependencies form internet directly. There is work going on to force maven use jar files on system.
<LucidFox> slytherin> I: electric source: package-lacks-versioned-build-depends-on-debhelper 6
<LucidFox> this is trivial to fix, though
<LucidFox> I can do it myself
<slytherin> LucidFox: does it need versioned dependency?
<kaaloo> slytherin: ok interesting, would that be a feature of the maven package ?  or a dependent package like maven-repository which would link to installed java libraries and vice-versa ?
<LucidFox> slytherin> debian/compat says 6, so yes
<slytherin> kaaloo: Koon is better person to answer that.
<LucidFox> No objections other than this and the lack of an xpm icon - but the latter is not a blocker, I thinkl
<slytherin> good, In any case we don't use debian menu system. so it is very low priority.
<LucidFox> I've added the versioned debhelper dependency, no other changes, not even changelog. If you wish, I can upload it right now.
<slytherin> LucidFox: Sure, why not. :-)
<slytherin> LucidFox: should batik be moved now to universe?
<LucidFox> it has already been :)
<LucidFox> at my request
<slytherin> LucidFox: thanks.
<kaaloo> slytherin: sorry I had to go off and do some work around the house !  Thanks, will get in touch with Koon then.
 * slytherin calls it a day
#ubuntu-java 2009-08-07
<slack1> hi
<slack1> java -jar freezeplugin.jar (return):  Failed to load
<slack1> Main-Class manifest attribute from
<slack1> MiniChat-22-freezeplugin.jar
<slack1> have u any help?
<slack1> what is main class manifest attribute?
#ubuntu-java 2009-08-09
<renaud> hi all, I've got some issues with javahl. It seems that java does not load the javahl lib, even though, I define the java.library.path. I'm using ubuntu 64bits.
#ubuntu-java 2010-08-13
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> nthykier: you're here too !
<AnAnt> swt-gtk  3.5.1-2.1 has just been accepted in Debian, and it includes all the Ubuntu changes :)
<AnAnt> except for the +versionbump of course
#ubuntu-java 2011-08-14
<y34tz> Hello quick question can I have both SunJDK and OpenJDK run on the same system?
